# Tro(o)n S(n)eed: get yourself a free $35 and go shill this crypto



## Alcoholocaust (Aug 18, 2022)

I assume all of you are competent in cross-chain transactions (lmao) so I'll forego explaining on how to cash out of the chain.

$TRX on TRON chain has existed for a long ass time. It's a boomercoin, it has crabbed in a predictable manner for almost two years now thus giving all the boomer safe-pick investor a daytrade haven.

 The idea is to create an alternative staking method whereby you become a sneed that will spread its organic roots to other users. You get 500 TRX (~$34) just for linking your compatible cryptowallet to TRON network as a new seed. You can withdraw/convert/do whatever the fuck you want with the tron on 30th of August this year. The idea of this thing is that it is to be spread organically rather than through some advertising campaign. Refer more people (become a subhuman mlm shill and explain advanced concepts to retards) to get more TRX and make the coin more robust (more value for you also).

Now I give you two options:
1. (RECOMMENDED): tronseed.com
No strings attached. Link your compatible wallet and you're good to go.
2.(DO THE DEEDFUL SIR PLS THE VILLAGE IS STARVING):





						TronSeed - Free TRX - Let's earn Together
					






					tronseed.com
				



Same thing only make me feel like a dirty subhuman faggot shill mlm tranny.
Also remember to use your referral while shilling to get more money and help create an organic coin that is worth something. (It's gunna tank on aug 30th so wait until it crabs back up)
Thank me for nothing and tty later, bye x


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 18, 2022)

What's crypto?


----------



## InuRightsActivist (Aug 18, 2022)

Tron Legasneed


----------



## Uncle Sid (Aug 18, 2022)

Tron fights for the users. This, on the other hand, seems like total shite.


----------



## Barbussy Enjoyer (Aug 18, 2022)

Yeah this seems legit.


----------



## Autistic Mushroom (Aug 18, 2022)

Dude I LOVE ponzi schemes, how did you know?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 18, 2022)

I will not invest in Cringe Meme Coin.


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 18, 2022)

i need $20 for gas pls help


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 18, 2022)

Nice try FBI


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Aug 23, 2022)

Cryptocurrency and its fans are obnoxious and when it all reverts to nothing it will be funny for the seething it causes among the profoundly autistic.


----------



## Pissmaster (Aug 25, 2022)

How many troncoins can i buy for exactly 20 gallons of piss


----------



## Pissmaster (Aug 25, 2022)

all I have is piss


----------

